# Charlie Brown v4 Crickets



## Travis (Oct 16, 2019)

I did a pedal like charlie brown v4, it´s sound perfectly but I can hear a permanent noise like a cricket.







						CRICKET.mp3
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Travis (Oct 16, 2019)

It's not the power supply


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

The link isn't woking for me.


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)

CRICKET.mp3
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)

If you’re uploading pictures try imgur.com or imgbb.com


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)

CRICKET.mp3
					






					drive.google.com
				




Try HERE


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)

I dont know why It sound perfectly but with this noise


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)

Can you post some pictures? Your links work now


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)

The 3pdt PCB is wiring correctly.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)

You’re missing a cap.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)

WOW YES FUCK


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2019)

I feel stupid xd


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

Twisting the IN and OUT wires together is a definite no-no.  Separate the IN & OUT wires between the board and switch and to the jacks.

It is a cool sound though, might make a good ring-tone if it was louder.


----------



## Travis (Oct 19, 2019)

I did all you said and I try other TL72 and one RC4559 and the noise still there...

Some new ideas?


----------



## Travis (Oct 19, 2019)

New wiring


----------



## zgrav (Oct 19, 2019)

Are you are getting the noise even with nothing plugged into the input?  Do you have a different power supply you could try on this pedal?   Some pedals are more sensitive to noise from a supply than others.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2019)

Or try a battery.  Single-ended circuits like this one have pretty poor power supply rejection.  There really should have been a resistor in series with D100.  Does the cricket noise change if you turn the DRIVE control?  If you have an audio probe, try probing IC1-7.  There's a 100uF cap (C17) on the output of an opamp, which IMHO is very bad.  It should have been on the input side of IC1.2.  If you get noise on IC1-7, try removing C17.


----------



## Travis (Oct 16, 2019)

I did a pedal like charlie brown v4, it´s sound perfectly but I can hear a permanent noise like a cricket.







						CRICKET.mp3
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Travis (Oct 19, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Are you are getting the noise even with nothing plugged into the input?  Do you have a different power supply you could try on this pedal?   Some pedals are more sensitive to noise from a supply than others.


I Will try another one


----------



## Travis (Oct 19, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Are you are getting the noise even with nothing plugged into the input?  Do you have a different power supply you could try on this pedal?   Some pedals are more sensitive to noise from a supply than others.


Yes


----------



## Travis (Oct 19, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Or try a battery.  Single-ended circuits like this one have pretty poor power supply rejection.  There really should have been a resistor in series with D100.  Does the cricket noise change if you turn the DRIVE control?  If you have an audio probe, try probing IC1-7.  There's a 100uF cap (C17) on the output of an opamp, which IMHO is very bad.  It should have been on the input side of IC1.2.  If you get noise on IC1-7, try removing C17.


The cricket sound gett Up with volume and when Gain is full up the crickets sound is very low but still there.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 20, 2019)

RCZ said:


> The cricket sound gett Up with volume and when Gain is full up the crickets sound is very low but still there.


I Supersized your Photo, I don't know if this is what you Hearing?





Ha Ha, I couldn't Help myself.  I've had this with a few pedals & it's usually a miss match with Power supply or another Pedal.
Are you Daisy chained, Try using single power supply.
As Chuck said, try a Battery!
It's a process of Elimination!!!

If someone has built this, Chime In.


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2019)

music6000 said:


> I Supersized your Photo, I don't know if this is what you Hearing?
> 
> View attachment 1939
> 
> ...


 The noise still there with all the supplies


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2019)

Try a battery and if the noise is still there you can eliminate the power supplies as a possible source of the noise.

Also -- I know the effect is in the case, but are you putting the back on it when you are testing it for noise?  If not, try it closed up as well since that might provide a bit more shielding.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2019)

also -- I understand you hear the noise with nothing plugged into the effect.  have you tried removing the cable plugged in to your amp and testing with an audio probe to see if you still hear the noise at the output jack?


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2019)

zgrav said:


> also -- I understand you hear the noise with nothing plugged into the effect.  have you tried removing the cable plugged in to your amp and testing with an audio probe to see if you still hear the noise at the output jack?


Yes the noise comes from the pedal


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Try a battery and if the noise is still there you can eliminate the power supplies as a possible source of the noise.
> 
> Also -- I know the effect is in the case, but are you putting the back on it when you are testing it for noise?  If not, try it closed up as well since that might provide a bit more shielding.


The noise still there when it's close


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2019)

Let us know if you hear the noise when it runs on a battery.   If so, it is probably haunted.


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Let us know if you hear the noise when it runs on a battery.   If so, it is probably haunted.


Ok I Will try


----------



## music6000 (Oct 20, 2019)

RCZ said:


> Ok I Will try


Try another TL072 Op Amp, or JRC4558D, OPA2134.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Try another TL072 Op Amp, or JRC4558D, OPA2134.



Maybe that is a better answer than saying it could be haunted, but still  .....   : ^ )


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Try another TL072 Op Amp, or JRC4558D, OPA2134.


I did, with TL072, 4558, 4559, OPA2134...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

Do you have an audio probe?  We're not going to get much further without one.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 21, 2019)

RCZ said:


> I did, with TL072, 4558, 4559, OPA2134...


Have you tried a 9 volt  Battery, this was suggested way back!.


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey guys!

I tried with ICs, with power supply....

And the noise go out just with two power supply, I tried T-Rex, Caline, Gator, Engl...

And just with twis two the noise go away:









						🎸 Harley Benton PowerPlant ISO-2 Pro
					

Fuente de alimentación múltiple para pedales de efectos  8 salidas filtradas, aisladas y protegidas contra cortocircuito que eliminan ruidos y zumbidos, Alta intensidad de corriente para modernos efectos digitales, LED de control en cada salida,...




					www.thomann.de
				












						Strymon Zuma
					

Fuente de alimentación múltiple para pedales de efectos  9x salidas de alta tensión completamente aisladas, 7x 9V DC/500mA, 2x con 9V DC/500mA, 12V DC/375mA o 18V DC/250mA, Incluye 9 cables de pedal (conector coaxial de 5,5 mm x 2,1 mm, polaridad...




					www.thomann.de
				





Amazing Harley Benton xddd


----------

